# connecting the wires for a motor



## golddie (Nov 24, 2010)

The wire to the wall plug has inside it 3 wires 
Black
White
Green (grounding)
-------------------------
I bought a dayton 3k771

This is similar but a bit different
http://img203.imageshack.us/f/82397175.jpg/

This is the schematic from my motor 3k771g
http://img340.imageshack.us/i/23454957.jpg/
ccw shft end
-----------------
This is to control the speed(damper)
http://www.canarm.com/comm/fan_controls/mc_series.html?id=538
This has 3 wires
2 Black
1 Green(I guess the green is grounding)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 24, 2010)

What is your question?

The green connects to the green, it is your ground wire.

The white hooks up to your white wire.

If you want to install a switch it goes in line with your black wire. If you use a speed control make sure it will handle the load of the motor. You do this by checking what load(amps/watts) the motor pulls and make sure that the variable speed switch will cary the load. Some motors will not work with a speed control.


----------



## golddie (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Barren 
http://img225.imageshack.us/i/57224023.jpg/

Lets say all the blacks are connected to each other 
The same for greens


This is what puzzles me
1) What happns to the white wire on the wall plug
2) What happens to the second wire on the speed control
3) What happens to the blue 
4) What happens to the yellow
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok lets see if this is understandable.

Your green wires connect together as shown in the diagram.
Your black wire goes from your motor thru your switch to your receptical.
Your white wire connects from the motor to the receptical.
to change the rotation on your motor you switch between the yellow and the blue(on the motor it looks like it says red?) where it says CW/CCW at the top of the name plate.

Your white is line#1, your black is line#2, I think. I can't read the numbers on the name plate next to the colors.


----------



## golddie (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Barren
I made a small mistake yesterday it was late at night sorry 
here it is the shematic for the cw
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/35343696.jpg/


----------



## golddie (Nov 25, 2010)

but what you are saying is that just connect the 
black to black
if it is cw red to black

and white to white

green to green

and I should not touch the wires in the middle
so this will make the speed control work
I will go to my shop later on and test it
Thanks


----------



## golddie (Nov 25, 2010)

http://img89.imageshack.us/i/91199827.jpg/
this is schematic 
from the speed control company
In another words I should not touch all the other colors of wires just the black white and green
I hope I am right about that


----------



## golddie (Nov 25, 2010)

In the speed control where there is the knob for adjusting the speed of the motor 
there is an additional hole where the speed can also be adjusted 
it says
min speed adj
you do this with a screw driver 
should I play around with this or leave it alone


http://www.canarm.com/comm/fan_controls/mc_series.html?id=538
If you look here you just see the knob
what i am talking about is underneath the plate that you see in the picture
so you have to remove that to get to it


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2010)

golddie said:


> In the speed control where there is the knob for adjusting the speed of the motor
> there is an additional hole where the speed can also be adjusted
> it says
> min speed adj
> ...



There is no need to adjust the screw. Not sure what it is for but the knob is the only thing for you to mess with.

I will have your diagram finished in a few minutes so you can check your work.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2010)

golddie said:


> http://img89.imageshack.us/i/91199827.jpg/
> this is schematic
> from the speed control company
> In another words I should not touch all the other colors of wires just the black white and green
> I hope I am right about that



Here you go.


----------



## golddie (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Barren
I appreciate your help
Thanks


----------

